# Rice mixed with ol Roy?



## truwrxtacy (Oct 29, 2009)

I got a question guys, my dog refuses to eat kibble and has bad diarhea when I feed him raw. But he is willing to eat rice, if I mix rice with the ol Roy cans of dog food would that be okay? Right now I give him 1 can per day mix with 2 scoops of kibble. But he only eats the ol Roy and leaves the kibbles


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Old Roy is about the poorest quality dog food you can feed. That all by itself can cause horrible bowels. Setting aside the ingrediants, they have poor at best quality checks.


----------



## truwrxtacy (Oct 29, 2009)

Which brand do you recommend? He likes human food but I don't want to feed him human food. I'm looking for some type of dog food with juice to mix because he likes that kind of stuff


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Like Lilie said, Ol Roy is the absolute worst dog food on the market. It's probably healthier to just eat scraps straight out of the garbage. No joke, it really might be.

If I were you, i'd switch to a higher quality food and see if that solves your problem. My guess is that it will.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Anything that can be bought at Wal Mart or a grocery store is crap food. Go to www.dogfoodanalysis.com and check out food ratings and ingredients. Whatever you switch to do it very slowly, too fast of a transition will cause loose stool. \
Start with 1/4 of the new kibble and 3/4 old kibble. Do that for a few days then go 1/2 & 1/2 for a few days then 3/4 new and 1/4 old for a couple of days then 100% new kibble.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

truwrxtacy said:


> Which brand do you recommend? He likes human food but I don't want to feed him human food. I'm looking for some type of dog food with juice to mix because he likes that kind of stuff


How old is he? Forget the juices and all that stuff to add to food now and stop feeding table scraps. It's only creating a picky eater. 

Here's a link to a recent poll about what members here are feeding. There are plenty of foods listed in this thread.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/141051-ultimate-dog-food-poll.html


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I like to recommend dog food based on what you are able to pay. I am not going to recommend Orijen, if you don't think 60 bucks for 30 pounds is doable. 

If you can get to a cosco, they have Kirkland Chicken and rice kibble, that is a decent quality ( much better than ol'roy). Another option is 4 health from tractor supply. If you can get to a petco, or petsmart, then solid gold, blue buffalo, or wellness are great options.

Since you said he likes human food, i think that would be better idea to mix in than canned ol roy. 

You can mix in raw eggs, plain yogurt, a little shredded cheese...

if that doesn't work, you can buy a higher quality canned dog food (or even a high quality cat food (way smelly). If you put a tablespoon in the bowl, add some water and mix and it makes a great gravy that is good for him and cheap. You can put the rest of the canned food in a plastic container.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSDSunshine said:


> I like to recommend dog food based on what you are able to pay. I am not going to recommend Orijen, if you don't think 60 bucks for 30 pounds is doable.
> 
> If you can get to a cosco, they have Kirkland Chicken and rice kibble, that is a decent quality ( much better than ol'roy). Another option is 4 health from tractor supply. If you can get to a petco, or petsmart, then solid gold, blue buffalo, or wellness are great options.
> 
> ...


You are like the Queen of dog food. Your like a genuis or something.


----------



## truwrxtacy (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks guys, but I think he just hates kibbles, he is on Pedigree large breed right now, I just don't want to buy another bag of kibble if he don't want to eat it. He likes food that is chunky and has sauce, people tell me that just leave it there and when he get hungary enough he will eat it. But I feel bad if I do that, should I just leave kibble for him till he starves?


----------



## truwrxtacy (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks sunshine I will def try that


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

He will not starve himself. He is refusing the kibble because you keep offering him something else. If there is nothing medically wrong, the dog will eventually eat.

Put his bowl down, leave it for 20 minutes and if he doesn't eat it, put it away until next meal time (and no other treats). A couple of times of this and he will get the idea that unless he wants to starve, he needs to eat what is offered and when it is offered.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Your dog is not going to starve himself. Personally, I'd just continue feeding kibble until he eats it.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I dog that is healthy will not starve himself. 

Basically what he is doing is holding out to see what you will give him next. Pedigree is another brand that is not a good quality. Before you give in, I would buy a small sample bag of either solid gold, blue buffalo or wellness. Also, I would try something different than chicken, a fish or red meat based kibble might peak his interest.

Offer it to him dry as a treat and see if he will eat it. Which he should.

For meals, you need to offer him a reasonable amount, I don't know his age or weight, so I can give you an exact amount. Probably 2 cups should be okay, since he most likely won't eat it at first. 

Offer him food trice a day. once in the morning, and once later in the day. Leave it down for 15 minutes. If he sin't eating it after the 15 minutes. Take it up and offer it to him at his next feeding. The most a dog has held out is 3 days, but until he understands that if he doesn't eat, you won't be upping the good stuff, he will continue to be a picky boy. Once he starts eating, pay attention to his kibble, since you will be feeding him a mixture of his old and new food, he could be favoring the new food or not. When i switched Koda before, he ignored the old food and left it in the bowl but ate all the new food, so I couldn't switch him slowly.


----------



## Ludogg (Mar 8, 2010)

I feed Luke, kirkland brand puppy food mixed with kirkland brand canned food and he likes it.. But every few weeks he goes on strike and wont eat for a couple days until he really gets hungry.. I usually take him on a good walk every morning to make him hungry..


----------



## truwrxtacy (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks guys, he was adopted the vet thinks he is about 2.5 years old wand we weighted him at 86 lbs. How much should I give him? Right now o just give him 1 red plastic party drink cup of kibble and half can of ol Roy, he usually only eats 1/3 or 1/2 at most. My little 16 lb pug eats more than him. But the vet said he was healthy


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He should be eating about 4 cups of dry food per day- like everyone else has said, find a better quality. You can get Diamond brand at Tractor Supply stores, also 4Health is available there too. Both fairly decent, not too expensive and so much better than what you've been feeding. I usually add an egg, yogurt, raw meat. I think once you feed him a better quality you'll see his appetite-and poop- improve


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Feeding amounts will be listed on the dogfood bag. As Sunshine said Pedigree is not a good kibble either. Once you get him a quality food he will eat better.


----------



## truwrxtacy (Oct 29, 2009)

I am stopping by my local petsmart tonight to get him a 30lb bag of blue buffalo fish flavor kibble. Printing coupon as we speak hehe


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

just be sure you do a slow transition


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, you don't mess around! Like GSDAlphaMom says, just mix in about 1/2 c of the new food with the old. Good luck, hope he likes it!


----------



## truwrxtacy (Oct 29, 2009)

Should I still mix the old and new kibble eventhough he ever ate the old kibble?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You mean he literally never ate any?? If he actually didn't consume the old stuff I wouldn't worry about it, but just to humor us why don't you mix them for a day or two. Do you feed two meals a day?


----------



## truwrxtacy (Oct 29, 2009)

Lol ya he never ate any, I would feed him twice a day, once in the morning after our walk once at night when I get home. Each meal consist of 1 red party plastic cup of pedigree kibble mixed with 7oz of ol Roy roast beef canned dog food. He would eat all the ol Roy and leave the kibble


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

When you measure kibble, I would use a leveled dry measuring cups just so you know exactly how much he is getting. I would offer a mixture, but you will be able to tell if he is picking out the new stuff. If that happens its not worth adding the old food to make the transition easier. Keep us updated on his progress...


----------



## truwrxtacy (Oct 29, 2009)

K I will keep you guys updated, he Is getting fixed tomorrow so I doubt he will be up for food but I'll try haha

heres a picture of him being lazy with my pug


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

If he really likes canned food and your not opposed you can buy high quality canned as well, or just let him starve....which is what I'd do honestly. Unless he has teeth or gum issues he should eat the kibble if you leave it for long enough....he'll get hungry and cave when he sees your not going to


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would not starve my dog into eating the food. If he doesn't like it, then I would not feed it. Especially when the food offered is less than nutritious. 

I wonder what you were actually feeding when you started on the raw diet? 
What was the problem when you fed raw? Runny poo is common during the transitioning of raw from kibble.
I hope the BB is a hit with him...and good luck with the snip surgery.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Once a reasonable food is offered, I wouldn't go doctoring it or trying to get the dog to eat. Dogs will not starve themselves over food. I had a dog that was a finicky eater and then his previous owner caved all the time trying to find something he "liked". It was a long haul out of that hole but he became a super eater of even dry kibble.

Cats are a different story.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My GSD can't refuse anything chicken. I feed Diamond brand now and when he goes on a hunger strike, I'll had chicken broth to his kibble. Home made stock, not the cube kind. When the hunger strike comes, I'll boil up some chicken and mix it in the broth. Honestly, Diamond is the only brand he rarely refuses. I mix in some canned food, but only about 1/4th a cup. Something good and smelly. 

If he goes off his food for an entire day, I know I'm dealing with more than a picky eater.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/articles/the-worst-horrors-of-pet-food-on-video.html

Good choice!! Blue Buffalo is very healthy food. I really hope he likes it. The link I posted above had been posted on this board by someone else, and when you mentioned pedigree and ol' roy, I really wanted to pass this on to you. Im glad you decided to switch  This is why people seem to have so many negative things to say about Pedigree and Ol'Roy which are just a few of the brands that use ingredients that come from places like in the video. Pass it on to someone you know! Good luck feeding your dog. I would do what others recommended, give him specified feeding times, and remove the food. GSD's are smart, he should catch on.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i feed my dogs Purina Alpo kibble (i forget the name but i know it at the store! lol). My male and my female eat it without additives. My other female eats it mixed with Kibbles and Bits wet food because thats how her breeder fed her and she's underweight and our foster dog eats the kibble with water mixed in so its kinda soupy because she has not so great teeth. They get fed once a day so as not to really worry about whether they're picky eaters or not hungry. by the time mealtime rolls around (usually around 7 or 7:30 pm they're hungry enough to inhale it through their nose like a drug if they could. I'm a person who stands with the they wont eat what they're offered when its offered they can wait til next time. We dont put scraps in the trash can so they cant go in there and all our accessible cabinets and our fridge are childproofed (had a foster who knew how to open cabinets and the fridge) and to keep our son out of where he doesnt need to be (he's only 1). I would like to get my dogs on a higher quality food but right now its not possible. we give vitamins from the vet and keep them parasite and flea/tick free and they're in perfect health. Basically, you do what you have to do without breaking the bank. Picky eater wont be a picky eater anymore if what he's given is limited. Course its also pretty awesome when you encounter a dog who has been trained to adament refuse all offerings unless its dog food or dog treats.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's beautiful! Hope he has a full tummy soon


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

He and our dog Prince could be pass for twins. I myself have been feeding Prince a commercial brand food that I thought was descent quality, 3 cups mixed with 1/3 can of wet food twice daily. He eats it all just fine, nearly every time.
I started reading this thread and got a little alarmed when I saw the video. 
Playing the devil's advocate. I know how the liberal media works in this country (panicing millions over isolated incidents to further their own political agenda's) So I looked into it some and will continue to do so. 
The only REAL data I could find thus far was about a Canadian manufacturer a few years ago that was caught doing this (probably where the video comes from) The FDA did a study a few years ago about this very thing and did find traces (which they claim are unharmful) of the euthanasia drug pentobarbital in commercial dog and cat food, but did not find any dog or cat DNA in the foods. The same drug is also used on farm animals (usually horses) So, based on that, and the fact that these companies know what would drive away consumers, I seriously doubt that your local grocery store USA made feed has and dogs and cats in it.
I believe that all of this scary talk and rumors are circulated to further the interests of the high end pet food industry. Keep in mind that the companies that produce the "healthier" stuff are also "commercial" companies and use these methods to market their product. I am definitely not against feeding an animal food that is healthier. I really did not know much about the subject and always thought dog food was dog food until I looked into it after reading this thread. The main thing that might turn me is the ingredients that I previously paid no attention to besides protein and added vitamins. I see no sense in animals eating the other 78% that has no nutritional value. The food does say 22% protein, but I see no value at all to the corn, bi-products and other fillers. I may switch to something else because of this


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

onyx'girl said:


> I would not starve my dog into eating the food. If he doesn't like it, then I would not feed it. Especially when the food offered is less than nutritious...


I so agree with this.

GSDs have a lot of food issues. In some cases this is regarded as pickiness or other issues, when you are really talking about a medical issue.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I agree with Lisa et al: starving your dog to force them to eat crappy kibble is cruel. There's nothing wrong with adding stuff to dog's food and if you do it right there are actually a lot of benefits. 

If your dog doesn't like the Blue Buffalo then go ahead and add a raw egg or some high quality canned food. There's no reason that dogs shouldn't enjoy their food like we do. 

Problems with low end commercial dog and cat food are very real. In the last 10 years there have been two major recalls and countless animals have DIED. Many more got quite ill. No one is making that up. 

I used to feed Purina until my first gsd had a terrible allergic reaction and almost died. Then I started reading and completely changed what I fed all of my animals. Their coats, digestion and overall health were much better on higher quality foods.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dogs kibble is usual mixed
with some of the following:

can food
ground beef (raw)
chicken breast
fish (whatever we're eating)
brown rice
organic yogurt
olive oil, flax seed oil, salmon
oil, coconut oil (he gets one of the
oils everyday)
table scraps

i use different brands of kibble
and can food. sometimes i have
2 different bags of kibble open
at the same time and i go back and forth
with them. i normally have one can
open at a time. once that can is finished
it's on to something else.

i like giving my dog a variety of food.
i read somewhere that switching brands
is good because you get different things in the food
meaning what nutrient isn't in one food might
be in the other. i also think "how boring is it for
your dog to eat the same kibble with
warm water day and night"?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why not find a food your dog likes if he starts
not eating a certain brand? 



Zoeys mom said:


> If he really likes canned food and your not opposed you can buy high quality canned as well, or just let him starve....which is what I'd do honestly. Unless he has teeth or gum issues he should eat the kibble if you leave it for long enough....he'll get hungry and cave when he sees your not going to


----------



## truwrxtacy (Oct 29, 2009)

So the snip snip didn't go very well, the doc couldn't find his testicles so he think maybe he was already fixed, but he did eat his kibble that night. So that's a goof sign thanks for all the advice guys. I was surpirsed to find that the blue buffalo kibble was so much smaller. I got two bags one was large breed and the other was small breed for my pug, both the kibble was the same size lol


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW!! first and foremost I'm glad to hear that he's starting to eat his food, it's important to find a kibble that he likes. As, I'm a believer that a big dog like a German Shepherd needs kibble not just a diet of canned food only. Feeding time should be a highlight in the dogs day. I'm just curious as to how long you've had him? If you've only had him for a short period of time he may still be a little on edge and not quite comfortable and trusting just yet - that can very much effect the appetite. Just a thought ... 

I'm so sorry to hear that the surgery did not go well. I'm actually quite shocked. How did the Vet not know he was already neutered? It's pretty darn easy to tell that in a male dog. Nonetheless ... I'm glad he's well even after the ordeal he just went through. Give him lots of love and I'm sure he'll recover in no time.


----------



## truwrxtacy (Oct 29, 2009)

I've had him for almost 3 weeks now, ya I guess the trust thing could be an issue. But he let's me do everything to him, he always wants to be petted and belly rubbed. He didn't eat his kibble last night or this morning, not sure why. He just dig through it with his nose and spilled it everywhere and left.  on a bright note, my pug is loving the new kibble lol that's the best part of her day, breakfast and dinner


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Since you've said you have only had him for three weeks, I think you're trying to do too much too fast when it comes to food.

I am assuming that you put him on raw food right away when you got him? If so, then the diarrhea would have been a fairly normal reaction to the raw food. Most dogs will go through a bout of diarrhea when they are first introduced to raw. Some people refer to this as "flushing out" all the yucky stuff that's in their systems from when they ate kibble. It's mostly an adjustment period, however. Raw is a VERY different diet for dogs than most kibble is, and anytime you switch food over suddenly, you will very likely see diarrhea.

Since you've chosen to discontinue the raw food because your dog had diarrhea, your next step needs to be finding a good quality kibble and SLOWLY transitioning to it so you won't see any diarrhea with that.

In general, it's easier to get a dog to eat "junk" food such as canned Alpo which has a lot of sauce and flavor. The reason for that is the same reason why it's so easy to get kids to eat pizza and McDonald's and not so easy to get them to eat vegetables - FLAVOR. All the flavor-enhancing stuff in the canned Alpo, such as the gravy and the strong-smelling additives make it more palatable for the dog. Same reason a lot of the cheap kibbles, such as Kibbles'n'bits and Beneful usually have dogs digging right in.

Transitioning to a quality kibble may take a while, both because you want to transition slowly so as to not upset his tummy, and to get him used to kibble without all the flavor enhancers. There are a couple of tricks you can use to get him more interested in the kibble, which also work well if you have a plain picky eater.

First, start with a good feeding schedule. Feed at least twice a day (once in the morning, once in the afternoon), and each time, leave the bowl out only 15 to 20 minutes, then take it up and put it away.

If you need to get him more interested in the kibble, you can try one of these tricks: (1) microwave the kibble for 30 seconds to make it smell more strongly. Be aware that this will stink up your entire kitchen. (2) add a little bit of warm water to the kibble to soften it and release the aroma. (3) add to the kibble - plain yogurt, a little bit of grated cheese, or some plain canned pumpkin usually get picky eaters eating.

Lastly, bear in mind that you have only had him three weeks. Sometimes it takes a new dog a bit to feel truly comfortable in a new home and start eating normally. If you don't already do so, try feeding him in his crate where he may feel more relaxed.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

My rescued GSD went through this stage as well. After verifying as best I could with the vet that he was healthy it took awhile to get him settled on a kibble he enjoyed. Agree with those who mention that it's not good to make him go hungry for a cheap food like ol roy....but if you are feeding a quality food like BB that may be a different situation. I had a very hungry rescued Australian Shepherd I was fostering who could not bring himself to eat ol roy (LOL smart dog), I got him another bit better brand and he started eating just fine!

I also am a petsitter and deal daily with dogs who go off their food because they are missing their family so here are some other tips (in addition to the many good ones mentioned previously).

Now...this may seem silly but when one of my client's babies won't eat I'm gonna do what it takes to keep them happy!

I hold the dog bowl and make like it's yummy people food. I may take a saltine cracker that I have hidden in my pocket and then eat it making a big fuss about how yummy it is.

I then set the bowl down on the floor and will sit next to it stirring the food and in a very upbeat voice talk about how yummy it is. 

I know - I know don't laugh too hard at me but I've gotta say after dealing with dozens and dozens of dogs that won't eat it works about 50% of the time. Once they start eating it stimulates their appetite further and soon I can drop the act and just quietly set their bowl down and stand next to them. They get nervous and me standing quietly beside them seems to help their nerves and appetite.

I've also run across issues where people feed their dogs just prior to leaving for work and the dog associates food with lonliness, they stop eating. I make sure to feed my dogs and those of my clients as early as possible, make it a very positive time and find that helps with their appetite.

Another trick that worked with my dog, when all else failed, is give him the appearance of a 'lack of abundance'. If a dog feels he will not get to eat enough to satisfy his caloric needs he will tend to want to eat the food he has now....it's a bit of reverse physchology. What I did was reduced the amount of food and then picked it up after 15 minutes. With my boy it only took three or four times of this and he was then looking forward to his bowl of food. Feed smaller amounts during the day. Then gradually get him back to normal amounts twice a day.

I just had dog in my care who wouldn't eat and that is my method of last resort but it worked, he gobbled up his breakfast this AM.

I've also run across dogs who just aren't big eaters, some dogs will eat themselves to obesity if allowed some seem to stay more lean.

I think the most important thing I've learned about dogs who have trouble eating is that meal time needs to be a positive happy experience. It's amazing the connections dogs can make. So when it's feeding time around our house we all do the 'happy kibble' dance and now I don't have any unhappy picky eaters.

Also want to emphasize what other posters have mentioned, please always feed the best quality food you can afford, it may cost more upfront but will pay off with better health for your dog and less trips to the vet.

Best of luck with your dog, he's a beauty and you'll get this worked out. 




truwrxtacy said:


> I've had him for almost 3 weeks now, ya I guess the trust thing could be an issue. But he let's me do everything to him, he always wants to be petted and belly rubbed. He didn't eat his kibble last night or this morning, not sure why. He just dig through it with his nose and spilled it everywhere and left.  on a bright note, my pug is loving the new kibble lol that's the best part of her day, breakfast and dinner


----------



## dakota20 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm guessing he never refused a raw meal? Why not go back to raw?


----------



## truwrxtacy (Oct 29, 2009)

Well the raw meal was a bit shaky, he always holds his potty and when I fed him raw I was literally gone for 2 hrs and he pottied both number 1 and 2 in his kennel. Now I keep him in the guest bedroom when I am at work since I have AC at home and so that keeps him nice and cool. I don't want him diarrhea on the carpet, i think he is holding out to see what else I will give him. I have taken everyones much appreciated advice and now I give him BB kibble, leave it for 15min and if he don't eat it I just pick it up. I will update tonight on if he eats his dinner


----------



## zone9alady (May 18, 2010)

I feed my GSD a mixture of Blue Buff and Iam's large breed kibble. One meal I add a large spoon of cottage cheese. For the second meal he gets a big piece of mackeral chopped up with the kibble. I was worried about canned dog foods too and wasn't sure I could trust the content. Since my dog goes just crazy over fish I looked in the tuna section at the grocery store. Cans of BumbleBee Mackerel are cheaper than canned dog food. Plus I know what's in them. His coat is so gorgeous and shiny too.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I would definitely stick to your guns with the kibble, that is something he has to have (since RAW is not an option) if you want to add something that is fine but just know that he will expect it every time or at least mine does! I give Ava Merrick canned food, she goes nuts over this stuff!! You might want to try that and see how he reacts. But just pick a kibble and stick with it or a while. He is also in a new environment, had surgery and adjusting to a whole new life in general. So, his stomach is a bit uneasy. He will get on a schedule and love his new diet within no time!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> I feed my GSD a mixture of Blue Buff and Iam's large breed kibble. One meal I add a large spoon of cottage cheese. For the second meal he gets a big piece of mackeral chopped up with the kibble. I was worried about canned dog foods too and wasn't sure I could trust the content. Since my dog goes just crazy over fish I looked in the tuna section at the grocery store. Cans of BumbleBee Mackerel are cheaper than canned dog food. Plus I know what's in them. His coat is so gorgeous and shiny too.


I'd like to offer a thought on your post - hopefully this won't take the thread much off-topic. If it does, would a mod please split it off into a separate thread?

I would be very cautious feeding mackerel daily with his meals, for two reasons. One, the particular type of mackerel you're feeding is packed in salted water. Two, mackerel are very high in mercury, compared to many other types of fish such as salmon and canned light tuna.

Also, if you have a fair bit of fish or fish oils in the diet, you should supplement with Vitamin E to ensure that the fish oils can be properly absorbed by your dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The reason for vitamin E to be added to the oils is the omega oil will deplete the natural production of E(dogs produce E, oils deplete that)
Here is a search with many links that will support my post:
vitamin E and fish oils for dogs why supplement - Google Search

I agree, too much canned fish is not healthy, sodium is another reason not to overdo it.
zone9alady; Why are you feeding Iams?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> The reason for vitamin E to be added to the oils is the omega oil will deplete the natural production of E


I stand corrected on the reasoning behind adding Vitamin E. Still doesn't change the fact that it should be added, though.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I think Ol Roy KILLED my moms dog. All they feed is ol roy wet and dry. Sat she was REAL sick vomiting no stop could not keep any thing down. Then she started having diarea. At the last the diarea was BRITE RED BLOOD. She was not even 2 yrs old. She has most of the simtoms found here. Consumer complaints about Ol Roy Pet Foods. Like aot of them. If you love your dog do NOT feed ol roy.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Our local rescue group accepts food donations, however as desperate as they are for help, they won't take Ol Roy.





ChristenHolden said:


> I think Ol Roy KILLED my moms dog. All they feed is ol roy wet and dry. Sat she was REAL sick vomiting no stop could not keep any thing down. Then she started having diarea. At the last the diarea was BRITE RED BLOOD. She was not even 2 yrs old. She has most of the simtoms found here. Consumer complaints about Ol Roy Pet Foods. Like aot of them. If you love your dog do NOT feed ol roy.


----------



## truwrxtacy (Oct 29, 2009)

So my dog hasn't been eating the past 2 days, over the course of the past 2 days he has probably eaten 1/2 cup of kibble in total! Not sure what's going on, I don't think he's sick, when I come home his tail is wagging and he is jumping on me. I have stopped taking him on his walks due to his surgery, could it be because he is not getting exercise he does not want to eat? I was planning on taking him out on Friday as that would be 1 week fr surgery. Any advice?


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

one week after surgery is not enough time for him to heal. A short controlled walk might be okay but I wouldn't even do that. You can keep him busy in the house with bones and toys. 

If the Vet has cleared him in good health I would just keep enforcing some 'tough love' with him and his eating habits. Dogs DO NOT starve themselves, he will eventually eat. Just stick to your guns and do not change his kibble again. 

What have you decided to feed him?


----------



## truwrxtacy (Oct 29, 2009)

I put him on blue buffalo like people recommended, he would not eat it so I gave in a little last night and mixed it with a can of tuna, he cleaned house! Even licked the bowl clean, but at about 4 am he threw up twice, should I be worried?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Well I'd say the tuna didn't agree with him! Stay with the BB dry, he'll have to eat one of these days. Maybe change the bowl, where you put it, the time you feed, something out of the ordinary and see what happens. But he has to eat and will not starve, just don't give in. The more you entice him with other things the pickier he'll be


----------



## truwrxtacy (Oct 29, 2009)

Okay, I just got worried that he didn't eat for two days and I figures he would need the neutrients for the recovery


----------

